# How much one can earn in any casual job like Pizza hut and sub way per hour!!!!!!!!!!



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

as per subject


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

erviren said:


> as per subject


$14-20ph


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

are there any restrictions for people on PR like i.e, time restrictions for students?? and how much difficult is to get jobs like these. 

btw its good option to go if you can't find good job or job according to skills.

thanks.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

wickp said:


> are there any restrictions for people on PR like i.e, time restrictions for students?? and how much difficult is to get jobs like these.
> 
> btw its good option to go if you can't find good job or job according to skills.
> 
> thanks.


No restrictions for PR but 20hr restriction for student visa


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

wickp said:


> are there any restrictions for people on PR like i.e, time restrictions for students?? and how much difficult is to get jobs like these.
> 
> btw its good option to go if you can't find good job or job according to skills.
> 
> thanks.


You can work full time , have an internship in Pakistan


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

erviren said:


> as per subject


Too much


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

i find the other day on per hour wages in oz, a guy working on petrol pump (heard from friend) and a guy working as MIS officer (on IT2.gov.au) having almost same rate for per hour around 18-20 AUD. No idea how they set per hour wage rate :-|

@shafqat are you saying we need to do internship here in pakistan?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

wickp said:


> i find the other day on per hour wages in oz, a guy working on petrol pump (heard from friend) and a guy working as MIS officer (on IT2.gov.au) having almost same rate for per hour around 18-20 AUD. No idea how they set per hour wage rate :-|
> 
> @shafqat are you saying we need to do internship here in pakistan?


Yes in Pakistan, at least we would know the rules of Pizza delivery


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

RULE NO 1: Don't eat the pizza which u r delivering for ur customer (even if u r damm hungry) 


shafaqat309 said:


> Yes in Pakistan, at least we would know the rules of Pizza delivery


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> RULE NO 1: Don't eat the pizza which u r delivering for ur customer (even if u r damm hungry)


Nice rule, this shows your are now experienced , hopefully you would not get any problem in OZ.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

well i cannot resist when im hungry!!  i'll try my best not to do.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

wickp said:


> well i cannot resist when im hungry!!  i'll try my best not to do.


It might affect your professional Pizza delivery skills


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Wickp,
U can eat pizza (even if u r not hungry) if it has been ordered by SHAFAQT. 


shafaqat309 said:


> It might affect your professional Pizza delivery skills


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Wickp,
> U can eat pizza (even if u r not hungry) if it has been ordered by SHAFAQT.


i will give a thought on this, since there are several other options after doing this.:eyebrows: and we have had applied for different states. :tongue1:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

wickp said:


> well i cannot resist when im hungry!!  i'll try my best not to do.


Note to Self : Do not order talk-away pizza. :hungry:


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi ..

How difficult is it to get these kind of jobs, in places like Sydney and Melbourne ?
I have heard that since there is a lot of student population, it is very difficult to get them...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Don't worry news paper delivery is also a good service


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Shafaqat,
This thread is dedicated to PIZZA Service, pls do not divert from topic :lol:
His post is worth considering, offshore students will fill up the vaccancies in Pizza centres,petrol pumps,etc 



shafaqat309 said:


> Don't worry news paper delivery is also a good service


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

seems like we have a competition here between students and immigrants getting pizza delivery and petrol pumps jobs :lol:


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Nice rule, this shows your are now experienced , hopefully you would not get any problem in OZ.


I tried a lot to get into the fast food chain after my professional working hours, they didn't shortlisted me 
So It's not a guarantee that one can get job in pizza delivery even if he/she knows the rules.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> I tried a lot to get into the fast food chain after my professional working hours, they didn't shortlisted me
> So It's not a guarantee that one can get job in pizza delivery even if he/she knows the rules.


did you try reducing your hourly rate?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> did you try reducing your hourly rate?


I need to get shortlisted first. I don't care about the rate. I waana go there just to get the trade secrets. What's the secret ingredient they put ?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> I need to get shortlisted first. I don't care about the rate. I waana go there just to get the trade secrets. What's the secret ingredient they put ?


I have same thinking for Cheese cake shop, don't know what they add and cake is worth spending $35


----------

